# Großer Emailanbieter zieht seine Kunden ab?!



## Destro_ (27. November 2015)

*Großer Emailanbieter zieht seine Kunden ab?!*

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community,

sicherlich kennt jeder den Emailanbieter "GMX". GMX ist ein 1997 gegründetes deutsches Webportal, 
das mittlerweile hauptsächlich als Anbieter von E-Mail-Diensten auftritt. GMX gehört mit dem ehemaligen Konkurrenten Web.de zur 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH. (Quelle Wikipedia)

Einige von euch werden sicherlich seid vielen Jahren bei GMX ihre Email-Adresse/n haben genau wie ich.
Jetzt kommen wir aber zum eigentlichen Thema, im Internet habe ich schon einiges über Kostenpflichtige "Abos" von GMX gelesen dachte aber
es ist einfach nur Schwachsinn und dachte mir dabei nichts mehr.
Vor etwa 4 Wochen habe ich eine Mahnung von GMX erhalten in dem ich eine Summe von 44€ und paar zerquetschte zahlen soll.
Wofür? Für GMX TopMail und GMX MediaCenter 100 (100 GB).	Insgesamt sind es 46,88 €. Vorerst habe ich es ignoriert doch dann kam mir was komisch
vor, immer wenn ich mich bei GMX einloggen wollte um meine Emails zu checken kam folgendes:

http://i.epvpimg.com/M4Qgg.png

Ich schrieb den Support von GMX an jedoch ohne Antwort. Rief den Kundenservice an aber die konnten mir auf meine Fragen auch keine
Antworten geben als ich mehr fragte und dem Typen von GMX in die enge zwug, wurde aufgelegt ohne Verabschiedung.
Ich rief nochmal an doch auch die nette Dame konnte mir nicht wirklich antworten.
Solangsam kommt mir alles Spanisch vor, ich habe weder was Kostenpflichtiges Akzeptiert noch was Unterschrieben oder bestellt.
Durch weiteres Googlen konnte ich herraus finden das mehrere Kunden dieses Problem hatten, teilweiße gingen die Beträge die Sie
zahlen mussten in die Hunderten von Euros. Gerade ebend bin ich durch den Support von GMX auf was gestoßen und zwar kann man
diese Abzockabos abmelden, also tat ich das und jetzt kamen 2,50€ pro Abo für die Verarbeitung nochmal oben drauf!
So eine abzocke habe ich noch nie erlebt! 


Zum abschluss noch ein paar Screenshots, ich würde gerne eure Meinung dazu höhren, was kann ich am besten machen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Destro

http://i.epvpimg.com/G0rpd.png
http://i.epvpimg.com/ge3Ad.png
http://i.epvpimg.com/jhutg.png


----------



## DerFakeAccount (27. November 2015)

*AW: Großer Emailanbieter zieht seine Kunden ab?!*

Ich weiß warum ich jedem von GMX, Web.de und wie sie alle heißen abrate, absolute Schweinefirmen mit Websiten wo man vor Werbung nix mehr sieht.
Nein Danke GMX.

Echt dreist...


----------



## drstoecker (27. November 2015)

*AW: Großer Emailanbieter zieht seine Kunden ab?!*

das ist ein alter hut und wird seit jahren so gehändelt. web. de und co haben mir noch nie zugesagt, es gibt doch genug seriöse andere email anbieter. das web ist voll von beschwerden diesbezüglich. musst schon per einschreiben diese abos wiederrufen anders geht es nicht. den laden sollte man mal ne gescheite abreibung verpassen, allen anderen abzockern ebenso.


----------



## XyZaaH (27. November 2015)

*AW: Großer Emailanbieter zieht seine Kunden ab?!*

Einfach nicht mehr nutzen, Gmail tut alles was man braucht.


----------



## Destro_ (27. November 2015)

*AW: Großer Emailanbieter zieht seine Kunden ab?!*

Zahlen werde ich es nicht, soll ich mein Konto einfach löschen und alles andere Ignorieren?


----------



## XyZaaH (27. November 2015)

*AW: Großer Emailanbieter zieht seine Kunden ab?!*

Würde ich , solange du nichts unterschrieben (bestätigt usw.) hast, würde ich auch nicht zahlen, und mir einen neuen Anbieter suchen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (27. November 2015)

*AW: Großer Emailanbieter zieht seine Kunden ab?!*

Wo hier grade nebenher noch über Web.de hergezogen wird, wo liegt denn bei dem Anbieter, abseits der recht werbegefüllten Seiten das Problem bei diesem Anbieter?
Würde mich einmal interessieren, da eine Bekannte von mir dort ihre E-Mail Adresse hat und ich noch nichts groß schlechtes gehört habe, bis auf ein bisschen Werbung, die bei kostenfreien Angeboten ja fast immer vorhanden ist.


----------



## Destro_ (27. November 2015)

*AW: Großer Emailanbieter zieht seine Kunden ab?!*

Die Werbung stört mich wenig, immerhin haben wir z.B. bei Spotify auch Werbung sofern man nichts bezahlt.
Die sache die mich stört, das die Rechnungen aufgestellt werden die du nichtmal gebucht hast.
Und die Summen die da zusammen kommen sind teilweiße gewaltig!


----------



## drstoecker (27. November 2015)

*AW: Großer Emailanbieter zieht seine Kunden ab?!*

du musst es schriftlich per einschreiben wiederrufen sonst hört das nicht auf, die idioten sind hartnäckig.


----------



## Flexsist (27. November 2015)

*AW: Großer Emailanbieter zieht seine Kunden ab?!*

Melde es in einer Verbraucherzentrale. Druck deine Screenshots aus und nimm die dort mit hin und erzähl den alles.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2015)

*AW: Großer Emailanbieter zieht seine Kunden ab?!*

Du wirst vermutlich versehentlich bei einer der Werbungen, die einen beim LogIn über nen Browser von gmx ab und an präsentiert werden, aus Versehen statt auf so was wie "nein Danke" auf "weiter" oder so ähnlich geklickt haben, wodurch du den Premium-Service "bestellst". Ich weiß aber nicht, ob da ggf. erst noch mindestens eine Zusatzstufe sein muss, wo du aktiv ankreuzen musst, dass du einverstanden bist. Wenn du so was nicht zu Gesicht bekommen hast, dann hast du da gute Chancen selbst falls ein richtiger Mahnbescheid kommen, auf den du reagieren musst.  Eventuell hast du auch versehentlich ein "Geschenk" akzeptiert für z.b 4 Wochen Premium kostenlos, wo dann - wenn du nicht bescheid gibst - aus dem Geschenk ein Abo wird.


----------



## Flexsist (27. November 2015)

*AW: Großer Emailanbieter zieht seine Kunden ab?!*



> Du wirst vermutlich versehentlich bei einer der Werbungen, die einen  beim LogIn über nen Browser von gmx ab und an präsentiert werden, aus  Versehen statt auf so was wie "nein Danke" auf "weiter" oder so ähnlich  geklickt haben, wodurch du den Premium-Service "bestellst".



Sowas ist aber nicht mehr erlaubt, solche Button müssen mit sowas wie "kostenpflichtig bestellen" oder ähnliches gut sichtbar gekennzeichent sein, normalerweise.


----------



## Research (27. November 2015)

*AW: Großer Emailanbieter zieht seine Kunden ab?!*

Verbraichwrzentrale und Einschreiben mit Frist bis wann das geklärt ist. Als Vertragsähnliches Konstruckt. Abmahnung.


----------



## Flexsist (28. November 2015)

*AW: Großer Emailanbieter zieht seine Kunden ab?!*

Mal aus eigenem Interesse gefragt:
Sind an diese E-Mail Adresse Vertriebsplattformen wie Origin, Steam etc. gebunden?
Weil du kannst ja anscheind nicht mehr deine E-Mails einsehen oder? Wenn doch schleunigst neue Email einrichten und solche Accounts an die neue E-Mail binden. Denn wenn du erstmal keinen Zugriff mehr hast auf diese E-Mail Adresse, wird es zB. bei Steam sehr schwer eine neue E-Mail einzurichten, oder selbst Steam auf einem frisch installiertem System kannst du ohne E-Mail Account nicht mal nutzen, da du die Sicherheitsabfrage nicht bestätigen kannst.
Hatte lange Zeit mal ein ähnliches Problem bei Web.de, allerdings gings da ums Passwort. 



Spoiler



Mein E-Mail Account wurde wohl versucht zu hacken oder sowas, wurde dann von web.de zurück gesetzt, jedoch hatte ich keine weitere E-Mail oder Telefonnummer angegeben. Was das alles noch erschwerte. Habe dann die kostenpflichte Hotline anrufen müssen, nicht nur einmal. Der Account war auch schon sehr alt.


----------

